What are your favourite Mac OS apps? - stealthmodeclan
======
__d
Franz, not because it's performant or elegant, but at least it unifies all my
various messaging systems (except iMessage, grrr).

RoyalTSX, which does VNC and RDP plus ssh, and web, and is generally not a bad
solution for logging into a bunch of remote machines with different access
methods.

Xquartz, which lets me run X11 apps.

Serial, which is a decent GUI serial terminal emulator, for when screen isn't
the right thing.

Parallels for VMs. I don't love it, but I haven't switched to anything else.

Carbon Copy Cloner for snapshot backups of my laptop to an external drive. It
deals with encrypted, bootable, and recovery volumes.

GPG Suite, for secure email, etc.

OBS for screen captures, streaming, etc.

VLC for video playback.

